# Alder Smoked Salmon



## irishteabear (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a 2.75 lb salmon fillet to smoke today. Seasoned with evoo, dill and lemon pepper. Smoking at 225-230 (depending on the wind) in the Brinkmann. I'm using the alder that desertlites sent me in exchange for apple.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 4, 2009)

simple but nice......that's gonna be good!


----------



## rivet (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice looking fish, Dawn. Alder is gonna be tasty for sure! Keep up the q-vue...


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 4, 2009)

Even with the steady breeze the smoker ran at 250 today. Oh well, so dinner is ready a bit early tonight. 



I'll have to post final pic later, no one is hungry yet.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks Geat Dawn...

I notice you seem to do most of your smokes in smokers other than the Bradley, or is it my imagination?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats some mighty fine looking salmon there dawn. I really like Alder with fish and shrimp too. I use it all the time. But you got some good color on it too. Great Job


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 4, 2009)

I pretty much use the Brinkmann all the time.  I like playing with the lump and wood too much, lol.  I still use the Bradley if it's going to rain or if Matt (my 12yo) wants to smoke.  I also use it as an oven for finishing the butts or chuckies in.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 4, 2009)

looks real good Dawn-a pic of it open will be nice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2009)

Dawn,
You got everybody in Downingtown spoiled !
That's the only way anybody can look at that salmon and say, "I'm not hungry".


Bearcarver


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, now they're huungry. They were hovering and stealing samples as I was cutting it up so it looks like a hack job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







They kids loved it as usual, hubby's comment was "It's ok, I like the other better", guess he prefers the oak smoked salmon. He's an "old stick in the mud" as far as food goes.  He likes it the original way and usually doesn't care for any variations on it.  Oh well.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 4, 2009)

yummmm that looks good Dawn.thanks


----------



## carpetride (Oct 4, 2009)

That looks excellent Dawn.  Thanks for sharing,


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nicely done salmon Dawn.


----------

